# wemo plugs



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Been reading about these in passing on others people's threads, got a couple of questions for people that have them.

Am i right in thinking that one plug can be operated by apps on both an apple and an android device ?

I also use home plugs ( t d link I think ) to extend the wifi and Ethernet into others rooms. Will plugging a wemo in be compatible with this ?

Do they work with all main uk routers ( I have a new bt home hub )

As always , thanks in advance

Martin


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi martin, as far as I know, it is just a case of plugging it in. Then download the app to your device, let it find it and it sets itself up by logging onto your home network. It then rules that one plug and whatever you plug into it can be turned on or off remotely.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't have one, but from my rather extensive knowledge of computers and networks, I would say the answer is probably yes to all of these.

Well, I'm not 100% sure about needing a Belkin router, but it doesn't make sense to make it propriety and my guess is, it probably runs something like android, some Linux based OS or a very simple firmware it's self and connects to the wifi just like a phone would.



Mrboots2u said:


> Been reading about these in passing on others people's threads, got a couple of questions for people that have them.
> 
> Am i right in thinking that one plug can be operated by apps on both an apple and an android device ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

edit: nevermind, misread the above post, just to backup what has been said you should be ok on all fronts







these Wemo plugs just connect to wifi, no belkin router needed.


----------



## Freddy13 (Aug 10, 2013)

These sound like a brilliant idea. Bit more expensive than your average timer switch but much more functional from what I can see.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

They are great. They have the normal timer function that can be set to come on at set times, can be set differently for each day of the week if you want and can be changed easily through the device controlling it (phone/tablet). In addition, and the best part is, you can turn it on/off on the go through wifi or mobile web connection. Superb on the way home to get things warmed up for your arrival. I have had mine for about 6 months and it is very reliable, not one issue to date.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

I use this with my Cherub. Works well.

Answer to the questions above is yes to all except the range extenders for the Wifi. My recollection is that there may be some issues with connecting the device via access points (which your plug extenders will be configured as) and that there was information on the Wemo website to that effect. It affects some but not all configurations.

I have mine connected via a BT hub and have had it connected in the past via Netgear and Belkin hubs without issues.

Anything you want to ask feel free. The code is somewhat cryptic in that when you override the timer, it maintains the override until the next cycle (midnight). What I mean by this is that if you have a timer say on at 7 and off at 8, if you manually switch off at 7.30 then your next timer (say on at 10) will not fire unless you re-enable it i.e it maintains the 'off' override. The timers all re-enable at midnight each night.


----------



## Freddy13 (Aug 10, 2013)

Sounds pretty good still. You have to expect some little niggles like that. But, as with making coffee, as long as you learn the correct process (re-enable the timer after you have overridden it) it should work just right. I am definitely going to have to get my self one of these. I currently just have a standard cheepo timer switch but it is very limited as you can only set the in large increments, this seems much more functional.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

origmarm said:


> I use this with my Cherub. Works well.
> 
> Answer to the questions above is yes to all except the range extenders for the Wifi. My recollection is that there may be some issues with connecting the device via access points (which your plug extenders will be configured as) and that there was information on the Wemo website to that effect. It affects some but not all configurations.
> 
> ...


Ok cool ,so i can plug them into a socket and not mess the others up ,I just can't plug them in via the other adapters?

Luckily in the kitchen there are no wifi or extender plugs in use ,so should be ok?


----------



## greg-g (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm very happy with mine. Turns the Londinium on at 6:30.

It's programmed to turn off at 14:30 but I normally press the power button to manually turn off after lunch.

Working through a Fritz-Box 7390.

I haven't got it working when I'm out of WiFi range though.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Hi martin, as far as I know, it is just a case of plugging it in. Then download the app to your device, let it find it and it sets itself up by logging onto your home network. It then rules that one plug and whatever you plug into it can be turned on or off remotely.


Have you got yours working on phone signal when out of the house then?


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Mine works great in WIFI + 3G


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Yup, works through 3G as well as wifi.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok cool ,so i can plug them into a socket and not mess the others up ,I just can't plug them in via the other adapters?
> 
> Luckily in the kitchen there are no wifi or extender plugs in use ,so should be ok?


It's not quite that. The 'range extenders' are the plugs you use to extend the range of your Wifi. If the WeMo connects via one of these plugs (as opposed to directly to the router) it may not work correctly. I would say you have a 80% chance that it will work just fine that said, given that your router is common and relatively new. It will have no effect on your Wifi signal, it may just not work correctly.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Have you got yours working on phone signal when out of the house then?


It will work fine via 3G as long as the switch is connected to your Wifi (i.e. can receive the signal).


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Mine works WiFi,3g and i think on Edge when no 3g whilst out and about, as intended. Mine also works fine while using the house ring main as a internet method from router to tv.

Can't imagine not having it now


----------

